# Manual or Automatic



## mriordan

Looking at the Berkline home theatre chairs. Talked to Roman this morning who was very helpful and gave some good guidance. 

I just had one question, is it a major no brainer to do the power seats? How hard are they to fix once/if they break? That is the concern to me. I obviously would love them over manual as long as they worked.

Anyone have experience with these? Does anyone locally even know how to fix these type of seats outside of Berkline itself (which you obviously wouldn't be sending the seats back three years out).


----------



## Matteo

My personal preference is manual. I don't like the idea of my chair not working properly if a wire shorts. It is a cool idea, but I would rather spend the extra money on a better system, wall treatments, etc. Now if money is no issue and you can fix the chairs as soon as they break and you don't mind the inconvenience of it all, I'd say go for it. Just my two cents.

matteo


----------



## tonyvdb

Consider if you have kids that will play with the power chairs, if you dont or the room is for movies only under supervision the power ones should last many many years as long as the moving parts are kept lubricated.


----------



## hjones4841

If any chair users have back trouble or arthritis power recline is a godsend. Got mine from Roman a year ago and love them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSH

Folks,

Please understand that this is only my opinion and I am not suggesting it just to sell you more expensive product. As a matter of fact we have over 1200 recliners in our warehouse, and not even one is manual.

1. Does power recliner break? Yes, it does like anything else - your dishwasher, refrigerator, TV, car, etc... Does that mean you should not buy it? The power recline failure rate is 2%. Most of the failures (if they occur at all) happen within first months or so (this is from my experience). You would get a replacement part quite quickly, and it would take no more then 5 minutes to replace it...
2. The manual recliners only have 3 fixed positions. You WILL NOT be able to hold the chair in any position you want. The chair must be in one of those predefined positions. It is really frustrating when you need to balance the chair with your body if it is not a fixed position.
3. If you have kids or older people sitting in the chairs, they may not have enough strength to press with their legs on the footrest in order to bring the chair into an upright position. This means that every time they need to get up and run to the bathroom you would need to close the manual recliner for them.

FYI: I have the Berkline recliners for over 7 years, and never had a problem with the power recline. And I use them every single day.


----------



## mriordan

I got electric on my support poles just in case!


----------



## usrsld

Electric recline is the ONLY way to go. Spend the extra few bucks, you won't regret it.


----------



## usrsld

I have powered Berline 12000 seating (from Roman) and would not want to do without power. The ability to adjust the chairs in increments is a MUST have freature for long movie nights. Go power and you won't go back!


----------



## jimmerz

If you have multiple power chairs do they all need seperate outlets or is there a feature where they can plug into each other and just one plugs into an outlet?

Just curious, never had a power seat but would LOVE to get some. Are there any specifics I need to know when designing my HT room?


----------



## spartanstew

I've had Manual now for 5 years. If I had to do it over again, I would get automatic for all of the reasons that Roman mentioned (especially #2 & #3)


----------



## RSH

Each recliner comes with the power cord that you need to plug into the outlet. If you want you can always drop a power strip with the extension cord under one of the chairs and connect them all there.


----------



## DeBo

jimmerz said:


> If you have multiple power chairs do they all need seperate outlets or is there a feature where they can plug into each other and just one plugs into an outlet?
> 
> Just curious, never had a power seat but would LOVE to get some. Are there any specifics I need to know when designing my HT room?


The chairs plug into each other. For help with your setup PM Roman a few post above yours.


----------



## usrsld

jimmerz said:


> If you have multiple power chairs do they all need seperate outlets or is there a feature where they can plug into each other and just one plugs into an outlet?


I have four chairs (Berkline 12000 - love them!) and each has it's own power cord. I wish they daisy chained, but you'll have to use a power stip to plug them all in to the wall outlet. There is a ton of info out there with dimensions, etc. on various chairs. For a good deal, look up Roman who posts in the seating forum and I can highly recommend the import chairs as high quality for a good price. (And I'm VERY picky!)


----------



## HuskerOmaha

I'm thoroughly enjoying power recline. I think it was worth the extra jump in cost. Especially for the different heights of people and their sweet spots for viewing.

:clap:


----------



## hjones4841

jimmerz said:


> If you have multiple power chairs do they all need seperate outlets or is there a feature where they can plug into each other and just one plugs into an outlet?
> 
> Just curious, never had a power seat but would LOVE to get some. Are there any specifics I need to know when designing my HT room?


You have to have multiple outlets. A power strip works fine and will fit under one of the chairs.


----------

